# Royal Bumblebee + what?



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

I really like the Bumblebee morph and would love a female so my male normal could get a bit of boom shakka lakka.

However i dont know what bumblebee + normal would give, just that it would be a load of normal hets i guess (anyone who knows please explain).

SO big question is what can I breed to a bumblebee to get a good morph clutch?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

No hets at all.
You would get any combination of spiders, pastels and normals.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Mujician said:


> No hets at all.
> You would get any combination of spiders, pastels and normals.


Cool so not too bad after all.

What would you breed to a bumblebee?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

If I could afford it then i would cross to a spider woma to make a wanna bee. NERD - New England Reptile Distributors - Spider: WannaBee

Or maybe just breed to another pastel like a really bright lemon pastel to go down the route of making a really bright bumblebee?

Or forget the bumblebee all together and by a spider male, a lesser platinum female and a super pastel female and make yourself some lesser bees and killer bees. If you have enough money you can pretty much do anything.

Have a look at nerd and just see which one you like best and start saving  NERD - New England Reptile Distributors - NERD's Ball Python Collection


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

skimsa said:


> I really like the Bumblebee morph and would love a female so my male normal could get a bit of boom shakka lakka.
> 
> However i dont know what bumblebee + normal would give, just that it would be a load of normal hets i guess (anyone who knows please explain).
> 
> SO big question is what can I breed to a bumblebee to get a good morph clutch?


Bumblebee x Normal =

25% Normal
25% Pastel
25% Spider
25% Bumblebee

Odds per egg.


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

As blackecho says - 

It would be good to have a male bumblebee and then you can put numerous normal females to him? x


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Maybe get an albino, that might spice thigs up a little if you were to get any visual spiders in the clutch it would be spider het albino, breed back to an albino, you may end up with one or two spider albinos


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm playing with the idea of trying for ivory bees at some point in future. I'm yet to see that combo anywhere else so I havent got the foggiest what it'll end up looking like.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Issa said:


> I'm playing with the idea of trying for ivory bees at some point in future. I'm yet to see that combo anywhere else so I havent got the foggiest what it'll end up looking like.


Pretty plain I'm guessing.


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

hows about a lesser platty pastel to ur bee?

would that give?

bumblebee
lesserbee
queenbee
killerbee
superpastel
lesser
spider
pastel
normal?

amazing if so :notworthy:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

tricky said:


> hows about a lesser platty pastel to ur bee?
> 
> would that give?
> 
> ...


wining vote so far now just to remorgage the house. Seriously though good plan


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

tricky said:


> hows about a lesser platty pastel to ur bee?
> 
> would that give?
> 
> ...


Now your giving me silly ideas i cant afford! LOL x


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks , i thought so :lol2:

and actually now given myself a long term plan hehe

realistically though, whats a lesser pastel gonna cost? £1500? (complete guess)
and i guess ur likely to get ur money back in first batch?

or indeed you could end up with a brilliant breeding setup really quick

gonna look down back of sofas now lol


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

tricky said:


> thanks , i thought so :lol2:
> 
> and actually now given myself a long term plan hehe
> 
> ...


Stop it you lol, well in breeding terms £1500 isnt really that much i mean one clutch and youd be in profit.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm i may need your advise later


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Paul had them at £950 at the end of last year, not sure if he still has them.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/209182-cb2008-royal-morphs-sale.html


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Blackecho said:


> Paul had them at £950 at the end of last year, not sure if he still has them.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/209182-cb2008-royal-morphs-sale.html


Thats an amazing snake, will need to ask him later when i know my plans cheers for the help :notworthy:


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh no why did i read this thread??????????????????? Now i know instead o spider male i'm gonna get a bumblebee...........aaaaggghhhhhhhh could get some stunners from my girls.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

whatever bumblebee you buy, get the opposite sex pastel. . offspring would be
1/8 normal,
1/8 spider,
2/8 pastel,
1/8 super pastel,
2/8 bumblebee,
1/8 killerbee. . . (chance per egg)
. . . not a bad mix. . .


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

alan1 said:


> whatever bumblebee you buy, get the opposite sex pastel. . offspring would be
> 1/8 normal,
> 1/8 spider,
> 2/8 pastel,
> ...


I don't make it those odds, but yes, a good mix.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

its a female pastel so will be male bumblebee i go for. as i have good few nice female morphs. exciting stuff lol


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

blackecho, do yourself a punnet square. . (n, s, p, sp) bbee, x (n, p) pastel. . . im pretty sure i got it right


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Apologies, for some reason I thought you were crossing 2 bumblebees. :blush:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Personally, I'd put it to a pewter gives chances for;

1/8 - Cinny Or black pastel depending on line
1/8 - Pastel
1/8 - Pewter
1/8 - Super pastel
1/8 - Cinnabee or black pastel bee
1/8 - Bumble bee
1/8 - Pewter bee
1/8 - Killer bee

I think thats right anyway.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Rain said:


> Personally, I'd put it to a pewter gives chances for;
> 
> 1/8 - Cinny Or black pastel depending on line
> 1/8 - Pastel
> ...


You missed out Normals!


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> You missed out Normals!


yes, sorry, my bad. didnt do punnet right...

actual results of pewter x bumblebee;

1/16 - Cinny
2/16 - Pastel
1/16 - Normal
2/16 - Pewter
1/16 - super pastel
1/16 - cinny super pastel 
1/16 - cinna bee
2/16 - bumblebee
1/16 - spider
2/16 - Pewter bee 
1/16 - killer bee
1/16 - Killer cinna bee

Hows about that?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Imagine trying to identify all the offspring


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry to but in, but what would you potentially expect if you crossed a cinnamon to a bumblebee?


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

midori said:


> Sorry to but in, but what would you potentially expect if you crossed a cinnamon to a bumblebee?


Cinnys, pastels, spiders, bumble bees, cinnys bees, pewter bees, pewters and normals


----------



## luke c (Dec 20, 2008)

alan1 said:


> whatever bumblebee you buy, get the opposite sex pastel. . offspring would be
> 1/8 normal,
> 1/8 spider,
> 2/8 pastel,
> ...


 
thats what ive got. my bee is male i cant wait to breed them


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> You missed out Normals!


You have some for sale dont you hint hint, seen how nice your bloods are first hand


----------

